# IVO - Invigor Group



## zeezee1962 (15 November 2006)

anyone know anything about hyo? have had some good news today. i was told to look at them at .18c, picked up a few but think it might have ran its race?


----------



## 26 Broadway (15 November 2006)

*Re: HYO - Hyro Limited*

A broker I know is right into them, has tipped them to keep going, well past .18c that's for sure ! He got me into them at .09c and I'm pretty happy at the moment.


----------



## zeezee1962 (16 November 2006)

*Re: HYO - Hyro Limited*

more good news today it looks like it might break .24c it's  52 week high and then we will see if it can get some new support


----------



## zeezee1962 (22 November 2006)

*Re: HYO - Hyro Limited*

up 14% today it looks like somone out there knows something looks like a good thing at the moment


----------



## AJ_ (16 February 2007)

*Re: HYO - Hyro Limited*

hello,

yesterday was up 19% to 34 cents, and looking like further rises are coming today and the next few weeks


----------



## LifeisShort (16 February 2007)

*Re: HYO - Hyro Limited*



			
				AJ_ said:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> yesterday was up 19% to 34 cents, and looking like further rises are coming today and the next few weeks




Nothing like a positive article in Smart Investor to spark a SP rally


----------



## Ashsaege (13 March 2008)

*Re: HYO - Hyro Limited*

This thread has gone pretty quiet!
Anyone still taking interest in Hyro? Or is Hyro slowly slipping away... which is reflected in their SP!


----------



## Rob 17 (13 March 2008)

*Re: HYO - Hyro Limited*

Id stay away from this stock. Bought some time last year after a tip from a friend.   Took a loss and sold out at 20cents which in hind sight was a great decision. 

Management are inexperienced. They were acquiring too many things and as always paying too much.

Can’t see a future in HYO imo


----------



## Ashsaege (13 March 2008)

*Re: HYO - Hyro Limited*

I got a tip on them a while back too!

They do have a new management team now tho, who are trying to restore confidence. The underlying business appears sound and they are focussed on stripping costs and corporate overhead out of the business and getting back to organic growth rather than trying to buy businesses and merge them.


----------



## Ashsaege (16 July 2008)

*Re: HYO - Hyro Limited*

HYO is up 17.5% today and has just gone in to a trading halt.
Should be a very interesting announcement coming.


----------



## michael_selway (16 July 2008)

*Re: HYO - Hyro Limited*



Ashsaege said:


> HYO is up 17.5% today and has just gone in to a trading halt.
> Should be a very interesting announcement coming.




Hehe dont tellme that this another one of those companies who have never so well but then bought Coal/Iron ore etc and price skyrockets!

Business Description 
Hyro Limited (ASX:HYO) is a Digital Services company which provides services to support the online marketing, creative & strategy, electronic commerce, technology & solutions and other digital channel-based activities of major corporations and government agencies throughout Australia, New Zealand and Asia.


----------



## Ashsaege (16 July 2008)

*Re: HYO - Hyro Limited*



michael_selway said:


> Hehe dont tellme that this another one of those companies who have never so well but then bought Coal/Iron ore etc and price skyrockets!
> 
> Business Description
> Hyro Limited (ASX:HYO) is a Digital Services company which provides services to support the online marketing, creative & strategy, electronic commerce, technology & solutions and other digital channel-based activities of major corporations and government agencies throughout Australia, New Zealand and Asia.




hahaha nah im pretty sure HYO aint into the coal. HYO got into a lot of trouble with taking over too many businesses, too quickly. But now there is new management which are fixing some big problems. They just sold a chinese business that wasnt very profitable, and appear to be going about things in the right way now.


----------



## justine (3 May 2011)

*HYO/HYODA whats going on?*

I had some money in Hyro Limited (HYO). They were at less than 1c but today they went up to 50c. What is going on? I looked at the announcements and they are consolidating securities and there has been a change of director. I am not sure what this means. I do not know whether i have made money or have lost money. They apparently started trading (temporarily) under the code HYODA but i do not know why.
Any help would be wonderful. I don't really understand whats just happened.
Thanks


----------



## burglar (3 May 2011)

*Re: HYO/HYODA whats going on?*



justine said:


> I had some money in Hyro Limited (HYO). ...




oh Wow!
Off to do some research, back in a jiffy!

Ok! They have had a consolidation of shares. They have taken 100 shares and given back only one. Mathematically and emotionally it should make the shares go up 100 fold. The reality is that the share price is controlled by shareholder sentiment!

Good Luck!


----------



## justine (3 May 2011)

*Re: HYO/HYODA whats going on?*

Thanks for that 
I've been worrying about it all day.


----------



## burglar (3 May 2011)

*Re: HYO/HYODA whats going on?*



justine said:


> Thanks for that
> I've been worrying about it all day.




Did you put all your eggs in that basket?
Fortunately they are in uptrend, watch them closely, at least for a while!

Re The HYODA code denotes that these shares are post-reconstruction 

After a time the code will revert back to HYO


----------



## greggles (22 December 2017)

IVO up 40% today after signing a new, binding Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with Microsoft Pty Ltd following completion of a successful pilot project between the two companies. 

The details:


> This new MoU follows the previous agreement between the parties signed in May 2017 which saw Invigor launch and pilot its predictive analytics solution, Shopper Insights, on Microsoft Azure, for a major Australian shopping centre group.
> 
> Under the new MoU, Microsoft and Invigor will collaborate to drive digital transformation in the retail industry, a key strategic vertical focus for both organisations. Microsoft will provide Invigor with co-marketing funds, technical training and development resources to support product development and accelerate the growth in customer adoption of Invigor's Shopper Insights and Spot Lite solutions on Microsoft Azure.
> 
> Invigor will continue to develop its solutions using Microsoft Azure, in particular Azure Data Lake Store and Analytics, and Cognitive Services.


----------

